# Hiding metal fence posts



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has experience closing in metal fence post? I've seen it done a few different ways and generally like the look of it. Let me know if you've done it and it tips or pointers.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Never done it myself but April has a good how to video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dKwg6y0Z8I


----------

